# Harris Bipods



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Was looking to get a bipod. Does anyone have either one of these. The HB25C-S or the HB25-S, one has a little more height, but how much do they weigh. I can't find anything on the weight of them. Any input on which is best also would be appreciated.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

They are a couple of pounds. I have several and love them. If you're a weight scrimper, you might want to pass, but for me, having a bi-pod on the front changes my accuracy quite a bit.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not a weight scrimper, but one is a couple of inches taller, but from pics it looks much heavier. I am getting one of the two, just trying to get all the info so I can make an informed decision.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a couple Harris bipods and really like them. I also have a friend that didnt want to pay the little extra for a Harris brand bipod and bought some other brand. The first time we went out and used his bipod, the darn thing fell apart! 

Ive been using my Harris bipods for a few years now, and havent had any problems whatsoever with them. My only gripe with them (not with Harris exclusively) is that bipods make off-hand shots a little awkward and make the fore end of the rifle a bit heavy.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the extra tall, swivel version. If you want I can weight it tonight. It does make a bit of difference when shooting off hand but for sitting shots, they fine. I'm kind of on the fence with gun mounted bi-pods, still trying to decide if the pros are worth the cons. Sometimes I wish I had a bit more height. Harris makes a great product but they are defiently not for everyone.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have about 4 of the Harris's. Great product. Mine are all for table tops. First one I ever bought was $24.00. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Rub it in Al! My bench bipod was about $60 if memory serves me........


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

yfzduner450 said:


> I'm kind of on the fence with gun mounted bi-pods, still trying to decide if the pros are worth the cons.


please go on. What are the pros and cons? Not just yfz either, anyone else, lets hear it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of on the fence with gun mounted bi-pods, still trying to decide if the pros are worth the cons.
> ...


The additioon of a Harris Bipod and a portable shooting bench are probably two of the best items I have added to my P-doggin equipment. It really extended the shooting range. I can only think of pros. But, then again I don't care what the equipment weights. In fact the heavier the better.


----------

